

Marvin Minsky's "The Society of Mind" now CC licensed - michael_nielsen

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aurellem.org&#x2F;society-of-mind&#x2F;
======
emilga
This is great! The only thing missing is a .pdf version.

Here's what Minsky himself says [0] about the book:

"My first book about artificial intelligence was a book called the Society of
Mind and it had one page chapters.

And this book was very influential because it had the feature that if you
didn't understand one of these chapters you could just skim it and it wouldn't
matter very much. And the result was that great numbers of high school
students understood most of the theories and knew more than their professors
did when they got to college."

[0]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PdxQbOvAlI#t=16m7s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PdxQbOvAlI#t=16m7s)

------
jateeter
ah - inspirational memories:)

